# 60D + Atomos Ninja!



## johndoe (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi there! Do someone know if attaching a ninja will intercept the video flow before the internal camera compression of a 60D, using a hdmi?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## catz (Sep 12, 2011)

I have 60D and it has SD output from HDMI, and a very poor one. Can not be used with Atomos Ninja.
If you want to use Atomos Ninja, get Sony FS100 instead, it outputs clean 8bit 422 at Full hd resolution without additional crap on the screen.

None of the Canon DSLRs can be used with Atomos Ninja by the way to get clean fullhd output.


----------



## leGreve (Sep 12, 2011)

Agreed... you can't route anything from that mini hdmi slot other than for viewing on a monitor.

Besides, putting an external recorder on a dslr is like buying a gold gear stick for a Trabant... go buy a proper video camera for that, or... the other way around, buy the Ninja or something better for a proper video camera.


----------



## johndoe (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you mates, i was wandering if id put the 60D back on production.


----------

